

Ask HN: IQ Test in Software Company - zexvux

Is it considered a common practice when the management of the software company is asking all existing employees take an IQ test?  I am working almost 20 years in the industry and I’ve never seen or heard anything like that before. And yes, we have been acquired recently by some venture firm.
======
rachelbythebay
Ask what their cut-off point is. Then do the math to see if their firm is
bigger than all of the people on earth who could possibly have that value. It
might be illuminating.

------
tokenadult
They may be in very bad legal trouble under the Griggs v. Duke Power Co.
decision from the United States Supreme Court

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=8655598674229196...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=8655598674229196978&hl=en&as_sdt=2&as_vis=1&oi=scholarr)

unless they have carefully validated that test for that specific purpose
(which is not very likely). If you have new management who are taking silly
legal risks without a good business purpose, you probably have little to lose
by calling them on that. You might win an unlawful labor practices settlement
that would give you time to look for a better position at a better company.
And you would win your self-respect, which is more important than money even
in a recession economy.

------
clueless123
Will the new managers be taking the test too? I am just curious ;)

